# Plans for Woodward Light Rail Being Derailed?



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 14, 2011)

> DETROIT (WJBK) - The feds, the governor and the mayor have agreed that it makes a lot more sense to spend federal dollars on creating a system of buses that will link the city to the suburbs. However, sources say this new plan means the Woodward light rail line is dead.


----------

